

Costco CEO Craig Jelinek Leads the Cheapest, Happiest Company in the World - msrpotus
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-06-06/costco-ceo-craig-jelinek-leads-the-cheapest-happiest-company-in-the-world

======
ColinWright
Previously submitted, but no discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5850201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5850201)

Significant discussion instead on the washingtonmonthly.com item here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5852751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5852751)

